# [NSFW] Dragon Couple Looking for Friends to RP with



## Amynta (Dec 30, 2018)

Heya~
Me and my BF are getting a bit lonely, so it would be nice to get someone to RP a bit with and to find new friends.
We're very open-minded about kinks and can offer a lot of dom/sub-play.
We're both mostly using Discord, but Telegram works too if needed. Just PM me and we can get started.







I play as a dominant, lewd and tough Dragoness, who likes to be called Alex.
He's playing as a cute, submissive Dragon called Zerac.
I'd like to have more involvement around him, than me though.

Thanks for reading! I hope you all have a nice day~


----------



## VeilanK (Dec 30, 2018)

Hmm, I'd love to try something!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 30, 2018)

Huh, that does sound interesting.

I guess if y'all are open still I can try, if not then hope you have fun with those you got.


----------



## SamoanWolf (Apr 28, 2019)

I would love to be a part of this! I do hope I get to hear from you!


----------



## Universe (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Are you good with Ferals?


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 3, 2019)

Interested as well.


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 4, 2019)

I'd be interested.


----------



## AuraStar7 (May 9, 2019)

If you're still looking I'm a bit intrested


----------

